# Alternative zum Crosser



## greenhorn-biker (9. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich habe mir letztes Jahr für meine feierabendrunden einen gebrauchten Cyclocrosser ein Müsing Crozzroads lite  gekauft. 



 

Ich fahre damit Forstautobahn, Straßen und leichte Trails , gerne auch wenn es so richtig schlammig ist ;-)
Auch wenn er sich im Gelände recht nervös fährt , habe ich es als Herausforderung gesehen und habe auch etwas an Fahrtechnik dazu gelernt. Selbst mit Klickies, mit denen ich am Fully gar nicht klar komme , habe ich am Crosser kein Problem.
Im Winter wird er auch in die Rolle eingespannt , wenn es zu dunkel ist um nach der Arbeit eine runde zu drehen. 

Mein Problem ist die steife Carbongabel , durch die ich schmerzende Handgelenke bekomme. Entlaste ich diese bekomme ich auf ruppigen Passagen Rückenschmerzen , weil ich versuche mich zu halten und dadurch verkrampfe
Ich habe auch bereits mit Vorbau- und Lenkerbreiten experimentiert, sowie dicke Moosgummi Griffe verbaut , leider nur minimale Verbesserungen.

Nun bin ich am überlegen ob ich mir stattdessen nicht doch ein Hardtail zulege...
Der Crosser wiegt aktuell gute 9kg, ist es realistisch ein Hardtail mit um die 10kg  für 1500€ zu bekommen? Gerne auch gebraucht! 
Bei der Laufradgröße würde ich sowohl 29er als auch 650b nehmen. 
Eine Alternative wäre es ein gebrauchtes Bike mit einem leichten Rahmen zu kaufen und nach und nach die Komponenten aufzuwerten.
Leider muss ich dann auf die schmalen reifen verzichten, aber momentan fällt mir sonst auch keine Alternative ein


----------



## Aninaj (9. Mai 2016)

Und ich habe mir heute überlegt, ob ich nicht noch nen Crosser brauche 

Aber zu deiner Frage: Was spricht denn dagegen an einem XC Hardtail mit Federgabel einfach schmalere Reifen aufzuziehen. Ganz so schmal wie am Crosser wird's sicher nicht werden, aber da kann man ja auch experimentieren.

Leider kenne ich mich in dem Bereich "Leichtbau" auch ned aus (meine Räder wiegen immer eher 14 kg  - ich sage mal, alles Training  ) aber ich denke mit einem Carbon Rahmen  (sub 1.5kg, gibt auch Alu nahe 1.5 kg) ), einer leichten XC Gabel (sub 1.5 kg) und einem leichten LRS sollte es schon gehen. Könntest auch den aktuellen LRS nehmen, in einen 650b Rahmen sollten die eigentlich (behaupte ich jetzt mal, nachmessen is wohl besser  ) reinpassen (sind doch 28", oder?).

Edith hat gesehen, dass du ja Felgenbremsen fährst... das wird dann natürlich nur mit einem passenden Rahmen gehen, also eher unwahrscheinlich. Diese Rahmen sind ja nicht für eine Federgabel ausgelegt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (10. Mai 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Und ich habe mir heute überlegt, ob ich nicht noch nen Crosser brauche
> 
> Aber zu deiner Frage: Was spricht denn dagegen an einem XC Hardtail mit Federgabel einfach schmalere Reifen aufzuziehen. Ganz so schmal wie am Crosser wird's sicher nicht werden, aber da kann man ja auch experimentieren.
> 
> ...


Brauchst du vielleicht nen crosser ich hätte da vielleicht einen zu verkaufen   ?
Also ich möchte ihn definitiv nicht schlecht machen , bin wohl nur zu sehr memme   

Ein crosser bildet für mich halt den Spagat zwischen Rennrad und XC  Hardtail, damit kann ich die vielen kleinen Waldstücke mit Straßen verbinden und es macht trotzdem noch Spaß! 
Solltest du nach was gebrauchtem schauen wird es allerdings schwierig , vor allem in der kleinen Größe. Durch Zufall hat die Schwester von meinem Händler ihren verkauft , war dementsprechend auch gut gepflegt   

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## scylla (10. Mai 2016)

Hast du eine Gelegenheit mal einen "richtigen" Cyclocrosser mit Rennrad-Lenker zu testen?
Ein gescheiter Dropbar, idealer Weise aus Carbon, macht sehr viel im Comfort aus, vor allem an der Unterlenker-Griffposition. Durch die gebogene Form kann der Lenker bei Rüttelpassagen einfach viel mehr "nachgeben" als ein gerader Mtb-Lenker. Wenn du leicht Rückenschmerzen bekommst ist halt die Frage, wie dein Rücken so einen Lenker findet. Und dein jetziger Crosser schaut auch nicht so aus, als ob er einen Rennlenker vertragen würde (würde damit ein gutes Stück länger werden).

Warum willst du eigentlich genau nicht auf die schmalen Reifen verzichten?
Wegen Schlammpassagen? Da sind schmale Reifen in der Tat das beste was man kriegen kann und durch nichts zu ersetzen.
Wegen Rollwiderstand? In dem Fall bräuchtest du keine Angst vor dem Wechsel auf ein XC-Hardtail haben, es gibt breite Mtb-Reifen, die genauso gut rollen wie schmale CX-Reifen. Auf groben Schotterwegen sogar eher besser, weil man sie mit weniger Luftdruck fahren kann und sie sich so besser an den Untergrund anschmiegen können, was den Kraftaufwand tatsächlich senkt (auch wenn man es erst nicht glauben mag).


----------



## Lahmschnecke (10. Mai 2016)

Greenhorn, ich verkaufe Dir gerne mein Speci Hardtail, Modellreihe 2015. Carbon in Größe M, dürfte für Dich passen. Wiegt knapp 10 Kilo, NP 2.100 EUR. Ich habe es vielleicht 10 mal gefahren. Bei Interesse schick mir ne PN. Ich glaube, ich habe ein Foto im Album.
Fahre wegen meines Rückens kein HT mehr.

Gruß Lahmschnecke


----------



## greenhorn-biker (10. Mai 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Hast du eine Gelegenheit mal einen "richtigen" Cyclocrosser mit Rennrad-Lenker zu testen?
> Ein gescheiter Dropbar, idealer Weise aus Carbon, macht sehr viel im Comfort aus, vor allem an der Unterlenker-Griffposition. Durch die gebogene Form kann der Lenker bei Rüttelpassagen einfach viel mehr "nachgeben" als ein gerader Mtb-Lenker. Wenn du leicht Rückenschmerzen bekommst ist halt die Frage, wie dein Rücken so einen Lenker findet. Und dein jetziger Crosser schaut auch nicht so aus, als ob er einen Rennlenker vertragen würde (würde damit ein gutes Stück länger werden).
> 
> Warum willst du eigentlich genau nicht auf die schmalen Reifen verzichten?
> ...


Ja so ein Rennlenker würde mir von der Griffposition schon zusagen, allerdings würde ich mich mit der Bremsgriffposition zu unsicher fühlen, das dauert einfach zu lange mit dem Umgreifen. Ich hatte auch mal einen Bullhorn Lenker ins Auge gefasst, aber ich glaube der Unterschied zu einem Flatbar mit Barends wird auch nicht so riesig sein 

Ja im Schlamm macht es einfach total viel Spaß, überall durchpflügen wo ich mit dem Fully schon fast stecken geblieben wäre oder der Reifen sich so zugesetzt hat, dass nichts mehr geht  
Mit dem Rollwiderstand kann ich mir es noch nicht so richtig vorstellen, dass der bei einem XC Hardtail genauso gut sein kann. 
Ich muss allerdings gestehen, dass ich noch keine "Rennfeile" gefahren bin nur ein normales 29er HT


----------



## scylla (10. Mai 2016)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Ja so ein Rennlenker würde mir von der Griffposition schon zusagen, allerdings würde ich mich mit der Bremsgriffposition zu unsicher fühlen, das dauert einfach zu lange mit dem Umgreifen.



Umgreifen? Man lässt einfach die Fingerchen am Unterlenker. Zwei Finger an der Bremse und zwei um den Lenker.
Umgreifen, z.B. auf Oberlenker-Griffposition eigentlich nur zum entspannten Rollen, und da kann man die STI Knubbel umgreifen, so dass man im Notfall auch die Bremse sofort im Griff hat.


----------



## Aninaj (10. Mai 2016)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Ja so ein Rennlenker würde mir von der Griffposition schon zusagen, allerdings würde ich mich mit der Bremsgriffposition zu unsicher fühlen, das dauert einfach zu lange mit dem Umgreifen.



Bist du schon mal einen Rennlenker gefahren? Die meisten Anfänger fahren lieber in der Unterlenker-griffposition, weil man die Bremse besser "ziehen" kann. Gibt ein sichereres Gefühl beim Bremsen, da man mit den ersten beiden Fingern bremst. Dagegen wird in der Oberlenker-griffposition der Bremshebel mit den letzten beiden Finger gezogen, was zum einen ungewohnt ist und man zum anderen anfangs gefühlt weniger Kraft zum Bremsen aufwenden kann. 

Also ich würde sagen, probier doch mal so einen Rennlenker aus.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. Mai 2016)

@greenhorn-biker : Ich hab einen ollen Lenker von meinem RR daheim rumliegen, ich hab mir nämlich an meinen Renner einen normalen geraden Lenker gebaut, weil mir das durch die Stadt durch einfach sicherer ist (wg. Umgreifen)  Die Griffe habe ich aber, soweit ich mich erinner, schon verkauft, schau aber gern daheim nochmal nach.


----------



## Seegrufti (14. Mai 2016)

Ich fahre so ein Rad von Müsing, mit Rennlenker (äh, Dropbar). Und ja, der Rahmen und die Gabel sind bockhart. Damit Singletrails zu fahren ist anspruchsvoll. Und nach ein paar Wurzeln hat man das Gefühl, die Hände fallen ab. Einzige sinnvolle Massnahme: möglichst breite Reifen, 5mm mehr bringen schon was. Und den Luftdruck anpassen, je nach Körpergewicht. Zu viel Druck rollt auch auf Schotter schlecht.

Und die Sitzposition nicht zu tief. Es gibt auch sog. Zusatzbremshebel für den Oberlenker, im Rennen fahren viele Starter mit so was. Tendenziell empfehle ich einen breiteren Lenker am Crosser als für den Strasseneinsatz.

Aber hart bleibt der Bock trotzdem. Hängt im Winter aber jedes Bike ab!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (15. Mai 2016)

Danke für eure Antworten 
Nein ich denke ein Dropbar wäre nichts für mich, weil ich schonmal ein Rennrad Probe gefahren bin. Ich habe mich im Untergriff sehr unsicher gefühlt und das auf der Straße wie wäre das erst im Gelände  
Auf den Griffen fand ich super, aber da etwa 70% der Touren Waldanteil sind wäre ich wegen der Bremsen doch meist im Untergriff unterwegs 

Ich werde jetzt mal schauen ob ihn einer haben möchte und was ich für ein gebrauchtes ordentliches XC-Hardtail ausgeben müsste.
Vielleicht hat ja noch die ein oder andere einen Tipp, was Hardtail mäßig in Frage kommen könnte 
Werde heute Abend mal noch die ein oder andere Zeitschrift wälzen....

Wünsche euch trockene Feiertage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

